# Tobacco juice, streaking on facia from roof



## Kingfisher (Mar 18, 2007)

Hi guys, got a project of mine that has a new Tamko 3 tab roof on it that is staining the soffits. The roof has been on for about 7 months and it has only lessened slightly. I also have it on a second roof with a different shingle maker but not near as bad. Any ideas on how to stop it. I tried a light house wash on 1/4 of the roof with no help so I stumped. The owners are not happy and I need to fixed it if I can. If you have never heard of it here is a link 

http://www.asphaltroofing.org/pdf/tb_tobacco_juicing.pdf


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

hmm...never heard of it before,sounds like they say how to control it in the link..no?

any pics?


----------



## tcleve4911 (Mar 26, 2006)

Contracting is a pisser isn't it? You do everything right and after the work is all done, there's some manufactures detail jumps up and bites you in the ass.

My roofer uses "F" channel drip edge to get the water off the fascia just for that reason. He doesn't use the old fashioned single-edge drip edge anymore.

Just an idea for the next one.


----------



## Kingfisher (Mar 18, 2007)

Yea I guesss I could just swing by the cleint house every afternoon and hose their roof off like the link suggests :laughing: talk about helpful advice from the  shingle makers. It funny that it does not stick to the drip edge only streaks the facia? I tried 3 different facias, one that was a glossy as a new car and they all streaked the same. I used F drip but it's still gitting on the facias, I guess I need one that overhangs some more. I never saw this before in SC?


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 8, 2003)

In CertainTeed's MSA manual they discuss this phenomonia. http://www.certainteed.com/masterShingle.html 


Don't you use gutters? If so, why is the water overflowing the gutter?


----------



## Lab Rat (Mar 19, 2006)

The only time I have seen this type of facia staining there was not enough
Shingle over laping the drip edge and water was wicking under the starter
and then out under the drip edge, thus the staining was only on the facia
and not on the drip edge, the staining was not comming from the shingles
but from the tar paper, so you may not get rid of the staining untill you fix
the lap over the drip edge, thats what we did and then cleaned the fasica
with Aluminum Camper cleaner, cant remember the name but it worked well
and you had to wear gloves. Photos would help, but that what fixed the staining
we ran across. good luck


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

oh the streaks are under the drip?


----------



## Kingfisher (Mar 18, 2007)

The staining is below the drip but not behind it, if you pry it forward it is clean behind it. The facia cleans up easy with mineral spirits but the first rain re-stains it. I have cleaned it about 4 times the last being right before christmas for their company coming in town. They don't want gutters because of the trees they have, I said I would even pay for half but no joy. Trying to come up with a perment fix but not having much luck and I got nothing from Tamko other then the sample shingle from the patch met specs:furious: I have some photos but need to down load them. got the photo and keep in mind this is around the entire home not just a spot or two


----------



## seeyou (Dec 12, 2008)

tomstruble said:


> oh the streaks are under the drip?


You notice the OP's in FL. Can't hang his shingles out past the drip edge. 

I'm looking forward to pics since I've never witnessed this phenomenon.


----------



## user38755 (Jan 1, 2009)

Kingfisher said:


> They don't want gutters because of the trees they have, I said I would even pay for half but no joy. Trying to come up with a perment fix.


Gutters. If they don't want them they can deal the problem. No need to keep returning to a job where you know exactly how to fix a problem they refuse to allow you to take care of. Bill them each time you have to clean due to their lack of interest in solving the real problem, eventually they'll live with it or get the gutters in place to stop it. I would bet water is also wicking into the soffit and possibly going back to the wall too.

Style D? Why not gutter apron? D is for rakes.


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 8, 2003)

Sell 'em gutters. Problem solved.

If they don't want gutters because of the trees, then sell them gutters guards as well. Even better for you.

If they still decline, then you send a note stating that you have proposed a solution and they declined the solution and you can't do anything else for them. If they think it is a warranty claim they can take it up with the manufacturer. 

There's only so much you can do.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Happens all the time if you don't have gutters. 

It happens with gutter apron or drip edge.

If gutters are getting replaced I make sure they are done the day I am cleaning up so that does not happen.


----------



## jeffatsquan (Mar 16, 2009)

I install the most expensive asphalt roof money can buy so I always set a cedar drip course over hanging the fascia 2" then the drip edge. 

I would never not do this so I have never had this problem.

A 40' eve takes less then 20 min. and a $30.00 bundle of shingles.

How much time do you think you have spent on this?


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 8, 2003)

Jeff can you post a picture showing what you are describing using cedar starters on a asphalt shingle roof? Thanks. 

Or do you mean you nail up a cedar 1x2 or something similiar over the 1x10 fascia? In either case please post a pic.


----------



## jeffatsquan (Mar 16, 2009)

Sorry if I wasn't clear enough what I was trying to describe was.

Take 16" white cedar wooden shingle parallel with each rake hanging 2" past the eave trim stretch a string between them then fill in stapling to the trim and the roof deck then apply your 8" gavily drip edge then your ice & water then starter course of asphalt.

I have not figured out pictures yet.


----------



## tcleve4911 (Mar 26, 2006)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> Happens all the time if you don't have gutters.
> 
> It happens with gutter apron or drip edge.


Is Gutter apron the same as "F" channel AKA double drip edge

The double drip edge eliminates this problem since the water never touches the fascia


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

tcleve4911 said:


> Is Gutter apron the same as "F" channel AKA double drip edge
> 
> The double drip edge eliminates this problem since the water never touches the fascia


I don't think so, it is just a piece of aluminum that has a bend in it.
Doesn't hug the edge like drip edge and gives the gutter guy more room to tuck gutters behind it and still have fall.

http://www.qebuildingproducts.com/category/roofing/product/drip+edge/style/gutter+apron


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 8, 2003)

Gutter apron and drip edge are not the same thing. Gutter apron is L shaped and drip edge is T shaped... Gutter apron does not provide any additional over hang, while drip edge does. I know codes and common practices change regionally but L shaped gutter apron is the only way to flash in a gutter IMO. 

http://www.rollex.com/product_pages/gutter_apron

http://www.rollex.com/product_pages/overhanging_drip_edge_1_3_4in


----------



## apehangeralfy (Oct 26, 2008)

Clean it and coat it with a non-stick/staining clear coat... try a small section first and see if it works.

I would start with Sealoflex Wearcoat clear.


----------



## tcleve4911 (Mar 26, 2006)

Rite Flow 
This is the drip edge I was talking about. It keeps water from flowing down the fascia.
Applicator Sales sells it.

http://www.lambritchie.com/catalog09.shtml


----------

